# 2015 Toyota Tundra with fisher mm2 plow wiring



## Dlemt38 (Feb 28, 2021)

So I just put on a 3 plug 3 port mm2. I’m trying to splice the parking and turn lights but not sure what color wires to splice two. I have no information about this. Anyone have any info?


----------

